# Employers wanting CPC's to take coding competency exams



## mcandia (Sep 30, 2008)

I am interested in getting feedback from you all on how you feel about employers that want CPC's to take in house competency coding exams to see if they qualify for a position.

I myself do not agree with this as we have already passed a difficult exam to be credentialed as a CPC and feel we have proven our skills.


Thanks,

Maria A. Candia CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## 007CPC (Sep 30, 2008)

Empoyer Competency exams are a joke;laugh at them.

I have not yet meet a person competent in coding render a competency exam: HR, general office personnel.


----------



## tennislaurie (Sep 30, 2008)

I think that employers just want to make sure they are hiring the best person for the job- I know that I was presented with a two page "test" but it was so simple, it was almost embarassing.  Just like in other occupations, the level of knowledge amongst CPC's will still vary. Some pass the(CPC) exam on the first try, and others need to retake exam before passing.  I think it makes sense on the employer's side to request further testing, but I do agree it is frustrating when you have passed a fairly intense five-hour exam already!


----------



## tammyboyer (Sep 30, 2008)

absolutely!  I am a CPC and a "boss" and i require it when interviewing.  Everytime i applied for a job i was tested.  Just because you're a CPC does not mean you are "good" in all aspects of the coding field. We like to believe that, but in the real world that is not what I am finding out.  I have met CPC's that "had no clue", especially on operative coding.  i do not understand how that can happen,,,......but I have met them.  I also have met some who only know a certain specialty and when they step out of it.........they come across as clueless.  You have to test them to find out what you have sitting in front of you, especially when they are responsible for your "revenue"


----------



## 007CPC (Sep 30, 2008)

Isn't the whole purpose behind getting certified is to prove to employers that you can medical code, and not walk into a methodology and automatically encrypt full scale op reports, unless you're perfect:



tammyboyer said:


> absolutely!  I am a CPC and a "boss" and i require it when interviewing.  Everytime i applied for a job i was tested.  Just because you're a CPC does not mean you are "good" in all aspects of the coding field. We like to believe that, but in the real world that is not what I am finding out.  I have met CPC's that "had no clue", especially on operative coding.  i do not understand how that can happen,,,......but I have met them.  I also have met some who only know a certain specialty and when they step out of it.........they come across as clueless.  You have to test them to find out what you have sitting in front of you, especially when they are responsible for you're "revenue"


----------



## tennislaurie (Sep 30, 2008)

I think coders should embrace the opportunity to demonstrate what they know and not be afraid to take additional testing/competency exams.  After all, you wouldn't want to get into a specialty that "overwhelms" you.  I have noticed on the forum, that people are coding for specialty clinics and don't seem to know the basics, and I wonder how they got there! The CPC exam is not the end, it is just the beginning.  But again, as I mentioned earlier, the "test" I was given was super basic!


----------



## 007CPC (Sep 30, 2008)

I couldn't agree with you more tennislaurie!



tennislaurie said:


> I think coders should embrace the opportunity to demonstrate what they know and not be afraid to take additional testing/competency exams.  After all, you wouldn't want to get into a specialty that "overwhelms" you.  I have noticed on the forum, that people are coding for specialty clinics and don't seem to know the basics, and I wonder how they got there! The CPC exam is not the end, it is just the beginning.  But again, as I mentioned earlier, the "test" I was given was super basic!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 1, 2008)

*My 2 cents*



cBlackwater said:


> Isn't the whole purpose behind getting certified is to prove to employers that you can medical code, and not walk into a methodology and automatically encrypt full scale op reports, unless you're perfect:



cBlackwater, I agree with what you are saying, however, in my area there is a school that teaches people how to pass the test by cheating.  These people get credential and CANT code.  No idea what they are doing, AND no respect for the crendetial.  I understand this is not the only area.  So, in theory you are correct, in the real world, you are not.

I have been tested a couple of times in the past by potential employers.  One was based on just the specialty of the practice, I felt that was fair.  Others have been in general and were pretty much no brainers, and a bit insulting, but I guess they want to weed out those like referenced above.

My 2 cents....

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## dclark7 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm all for employers giving competency exams.  Just because someone took a test doesn't mean they can actually do the work, many people do well in courses and on tests but it doesn't translate to real world ability.  I think coders should welcome these tests.  Just like in any other profession it will begin to weed out the people who aren't really up to the task and give those who are more credibility with employers.

Doreen


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 1, 2008)

Here we go again:

I wrote an article for _Coding Edge_ on this very topic. Not to be self-promoting, but my points are two years old but still valid.

Chad says it best, people!

Nothing is more aggravating than having to submit to another exam--especially when that test may or may not have a correct answer key to support it.  If I can't vouch for the quality of the key, then how am I to embrace a test that may not (and probably will not) highlight my skill level?

Take study guides as an example.  At least the authors and editors of those are willing to create errata . . . little hope of that in the "real world."

I suppose the bottom line is that you have to trust in the exam creator(s) and that just is not something I'm willing to bank my career on!


----------



## dmaec (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't see the problem with an employer presenting their own coding competency exam.  It doesn't bother me in the least to take "yet another" exam to prove my coding capabilities and knowledge.  Yes, I'm a certified CPC, but by taking their test, it keeps me sharp - helps me to see the kind of coding/coder they're expecting as well, keeps me on top of any weak area's I might have.  Usually, their "in house" tests reflect the type of scenario's in their facility. The tests are usually more focused around their services/procedures.  It only gives us more "ammo" (if you will) IF they offer us a position - by passing their exam and already have our CPC or whatever other kind of credential, we have more negotiating power.

I hear AHIMA requires their members to take 2 short exams that they (the member) have to pay for themselves as part of their renewal process!! (that's above and beyond their annual membership fee!)

bring on the tests, I enjoy them and LOVE the practice!! - they benefit me more than they do the employer... at least that's the way I see it. I purchase different study guides each year just for the extra practice!

*{that's my opinion on the posted matter}*


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 1, 2008)

mmorningstarcpc said:


> cBlackwater, I agree with what you are saying, however, in my area there is a school that teaches people how to pass the test by cheating.  These people get credential and CANT code.  No idea what they are doing, AND no respect for the crendetial.  I understand this is not the only area.  So, in theory you are correct, in the real world, you are not.
> 
> I have been tested a couple of times in the past by potential employers.  One was based on just the specialty of the practice, I felt that was fair.  Others have been in general and were pretty much no brainers, and a bit insulting, but I guess they want to weed out those like referenced above.
> 
> ...



What exactly do you mean by cheating?


----------



## dmaec (Oct 1, 2008)

I was wondering that also - about the cheating -.... a school that "teaches" cheating? how can you cheat on the tests?  How do they "teach" how to cheat?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 1, 2008)

Chad,

I am only going to say that I am not going into details because I dont want to get into a big discussion about it.  I will say that some people in my area have notified AAPC about it.  That is one of the reasons I have posted in other areas to check very carefully the schools and/or programs you are applying for, or are interested in.  Make sure they are reputable.


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 1, 2008)

mmorningstarcpc said:


> Chad,
> 
> I am only going to say that I am not going into details because I dont want to get into a big discussion about it.  I will say that some people in my area have notified AAPC about it.  That is one of the reasons I have posted in other areas to check very carefully the schools and/or programs you are applying for, or are interested in.  Make sure they are reputable.



In my state every examination conducted has proctors. When I took the exam in Madison, Wisconsin, the proctor searched through every coder’s manual thoroughly; so cheating was an impossibility. People have accused me of cheating and still do because of a post I made early this year that was 100 PERCENT TRUE.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm with you Chad - I wouldn't know how anyone could possible cheat on the tests.  Same thing happened when I took my test "way back when"  - bags were checked, books were checked - once we were ready and everything was on the table, tables were checked...  a couple tests takers books were taken from them and they had to use the proctors books that they brought (thank goodness they brought them), or the test takers wouldn't have been able to test!  Apparently, they wrote too many notes in their books...

anyway - 
Have to ask - what'd you write earlier in the year that made waves? I'm just curious...


----------

